# nightcrawlers vs bloods



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

why do people use bloodworms when trying to catch spot. i find that nightcrawlers work just as well, if not better than bloodworms when tryin to catch spot and they are so much cheaper.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Only When The Spots Are Hungry*

The spots will bite earthworms if they are hungry. If not, bloodworms work better. Same argument with bloodworms vs fishbites.

I use "earthworms" instead of "nightcrawlers" because I grew up in Florida.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i say earthworms too, but the container on these canadian worms say nightcrawlers..lol


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

You can catch some with earthworms but
not an all out slaughter like with bloods.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree. Seems when I first started out fishing on the bay, nightcrawlers worked for spot. Then they seemed to get 'picky', and want the bloodworms.

Fishbites have actually been working ok this year, though its mostly the small spot eating them. And Fishbites don't bite back either.

Karen


----------

